# Pandora - Internet Radio



## closet.cult (Jan 31, 2008)

Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music

Just found this site/service. Listen to the music in your genra of choice. If you like the song, give it a thumbs up. If you don't, give it a thumbs down and it will move on and wont play that song again. Purchasing something you like is easy.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Jan 31, 2008)

i use this all the time +1 for a good music site


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 31, 2008)

The best internet radio out there. I've been using it for awhile. You can also listen to other people's station instead of just going through genre's. The best part of this site is that it's part of the music genome project, so when you create a station by adding different songs and artists to your station, it will only play music that sound like the songs and artists you listen to. Like alternative, classics, hard rock, death rap, hip-hop and heavy metal? Listen to my station "Broadcast from Silver Lake, NY"


----------



## Nubee (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow been using this for about two years never new you could go through others stations but yep you can listen to just about any type of music.


----------

